# NATURALS: post PICS of your SHRINKAGE!



## kurlybella (Mar 6, 2009)

betcha can't do it like me!  betcha can't shrink like me! 
*does the two step*

bam!! 

eta: to update with new pic as of 2.11.10:








*whatcha got ladies??!! *


----------



## Ozma (Mar 6, 2009)

If I used heat I would post, because my shrinkage is a B!
I can't wait to see more posts, though; should be interesting.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is my shrinkage...


----------



## rsmith (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi  KB

Now that's some serious shrinkage


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 6, 2009)

This is an old pic 06'.* I'll have to take a better more current one one day.


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 6, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> If I used heat I would post, because my shrinkage is a B!
> I can't wait to see more posts, though; should be interesting.


 
it does not have to be pressed. you can pull and stretch too like pokahantas!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 6, 2009)

Taken about 1 month ago


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 6, 2009)

Luna I loooooooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee your hair!!! *drools*


----------



## Mook's hair (Mar 6, 2009)

I only have one photo capturing my shrinkage. But I'm in the supershrink Club.
Keep em coming ladies, this should be fun!

Lou Lou                  /           Lady libra
Southernbella           /          Ladykpnyc
JustKiya                 /            Im Free27
Mwedzi                   /             LynnieB
Serenity326              /           ooop2
Nonie                    /               Bmoreflygirl
pinkskates                   /               mscocoface
loolalooh                    /               poohbear

Holla!!!! Where my girls at!?!?


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 6, 2009)

Comparison shots of shrinkage my first two years











These were I think very early last year?






This was sometime around the end of last year.






I turned this





Into this about a week ago.


I honestly don't know how long it is because I have not looked at it straigthen. But I won't be doing another measurement until the summer months. But rest assured the shrinkage is a DOOZY!!!!

I can add this little adventure from a few weeks ago.

Here it is the Thursday night I think






And here it is that Saturday after 5 hours of pressing and still not being able to show 4 additional inches of hair because it kept shrinking while I was flat ironing.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooohweee!! Some lovely hair & amazing shrinkage!! 

I'll have to see if I can arrange a pic - I normally don't let my hair shrink up - takes too long to detangle, afterwards!


----------



## Nonie (Mar 6, 2009)

And old pic showing shrinkage:






And another more recent one. Small section in the back pressed (last year):






Same area after being wet and air-dried (just now):


----------



## Nonie (Mar 6, 2009)

MsCocoface, I was gonn' come find you if you hadn't posted your shrinkage. It's my favorite of all! Love how your hair pulls off that undercover image


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 6, 2009)

Nonie said:


> MsCocoface, I was gonn' come find you if you hadn't posted your shrinkage. It's my favorite of all! Love how your hair pulls off that undercover image


 


Undercover is right, it is more like a double agent .  Anyone want to complain about shrinkage or just want to see some incredible pics of before and after shrinkage, pleeeeeeessssseeeeeee come see me and my fotki.  

I promise if I ever put a hot come or flat iron to use or even do one of those roller sets on natural hair (whch is what I have been eyeing seriously) I will post pics from every single angle.


----------



## ycj (Mar 6, 2009)

You ladies have some mad mad shrinkage going on. My hair is still to short to tell any growth. As a matter of fact it seems my hair is'nt budging. But maybe that's my imagination too!!!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 6, 2009)

I just got rid of the kayne west thing in the back


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 6, 2009)

Shrinkage is so amazing.  Beautiful hair ladies! Here is a picture of my shrinkage.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 6, 2009)

Dang, this thread is so cute and fun, and I can't get my pic to post and now I am fraustrated,  I am about to be late for work


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Shrinkage is fun at times. Let's you have more style options!*

*May2008*


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 6, 2009)

1. Air dried with no product


2. stretched braidout


3. Air dried with product


4. stretched bangs

Now i'm just counting down the months until my hair can be shoulder length unstretched

eta: Sorry I don't know how do do pictures in the actual post...


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's mine from December.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 6, 2009)

Last length check done in Dec '08

Will shrink up to this or even shorter at times...LOL





Current twist taken last week


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nonie said:


> And old pic showing shrinkage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!! And I thought I had shrinkage


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Mar 6, 2009)

All this shrinkage is pretty cool. Not only can our hair be kinky one day and straight the next, it can also be long one day and short the next. Love the versatility!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 6, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> All this shrinkage is pretty cool. Not only can our hair be kinky one day and straight the next, it can also be long one day and short the next. Love the versatility!



AMEN!!!
I'm loving this thread.  c'mon more naturals need to get in here and show off their shrink!


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 6, 2009)

See attached....


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is mines...sorry if the pics are not well organised I will organise them later.


Comparison #1










comparison #2









Comparison #3


----------



## Dymmeonds (Mar 6, 2009)

If comparison 2 isn't the SWEETEST hairstyle! OMG! I LOVE IT!!!



Mandy4610 said:


> Here is mines...sorry if the pics are not well organised I will organise them later.
> 
> 
> Comparison #1
> ...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dymmeonds said:


> If comparison 2 isn't the SWEETEST hairstyle! OMG! I LOVE IT!!!


Awww....thank you so much!


----------



## poetist (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same. 







This pic is my hair stretched in July 2008.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful pics ladies!


----------



## serenity326 (Mar 7, 2009)

Mook's hair said:


> I only have one photo capturing my shrinkage. But I'm in the supershrink Club.
> Keep em coming ladies, this should be fun!
> 
> Lou Lou / Lady libra
> ...


   Here I am!!!   

Let's see what I got here....

This is from December 2008 (I don't usually pull the hair to stretch it, but I couldn't resist this time...) - This same picture (if my hair was dry), would be much cooler!







I also have these two:

Dry/Shrunken:





And straightened (but curled):





I like this thread - my favorites are those that have lots and lots of pics for me to drool over!


----------



## serenity326 (Mar 7, 2009)

poetist said:


> This pic is my hair stretched in July 2008.


 
Ooooo weeeeee - I just cannot WAIT!!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 7, 2009)

WHOA at the shrinkage!!  Neat thread, love everyone's pictures. 

I couldn't really find good ones of mine, but here goes:













And:


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 7, 2009)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 WOW!!!


----------



## Junebug D (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 7, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> Here I am!!!
> 
> Let's see what I got here....
> 
> ...





KCcurly said:


> WHOA at the shrinkage!!  Neat thread, love everyone's pictures.
> 
> I couldn't really find good ones of mine, but here goes:
> 
> ...


WOW ladies, beautiful hair.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 7, 2009)

poetist said:


>


OMG, your hair makes me want to buy OCT, MT, BT, BM. Healthy and long. That's my aim.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 7, 2009)

Amateurs!    Naw, y'all have beautiful shrinky hair.  

Twisting pic:






Compare this wash and go:






With this stretched length shot:


----------



## cocomama (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are my pics from Oct08


----------



## PinkSkates (Mar 7, 2009)

Mook's hair said:


> I only have one photo capturing my shrinkage. But I'm in the supershrink Club.
> Keep em coming ladies, this should be fun!
> 
> Lou Lou / Lady libra
> ...


PinkSkates checking in, here is my shrinkage vs. straight hair pic from 2008.


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 7, 2009)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wooooowwwwww ...


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 7, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> PinkSkates checking in, here is my shrinkage vs. straight hair pic from 2008.


 
Incredible shrinkage!!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 7, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Amateurs!  Naw, y'all have beautiful shrinky hair.
> 
> Twisting pic:
> 
> ...


 
Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnggggggggg!!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 7, 2009)

This is an awesome thread.   Here are mine:

Photo taken last month:





Photo taken this month:


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

Let's take a brief commercial break and let a relaxed head say something.  You ladies have such BEAUTIFUL HAIR.  I am seriously coveting Many4610's and TaraDyan's hair.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 7, 2009)

All this beautiful shrinkage.. I love being natural (sigh)


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Let's take a brief commercial break and let a relaxed head say something. You ladies have such BEAUTIFUL HAIR. I am seriously coveting Many4610's and TaraDyan's hair.


 
Thank you, Shay!  This is indeed a great thread.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow! I love all the pictures... LOVE THEM! I have a feeling I'm going to have major shrinkage when I go natural...


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 7, 2009)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Your DH is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## ladytee2 (Mar 7, 2009)

great thread.  I need to take some pictures.


----------



## serenity326 (Mar 7, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Amateurs!  Naw, y'all have beautiful shrinky hair.
> 
> Twisting pic:
> 
> ...


 
:master: Yep - the master has spoken!!!  

:kneel:

But seriously - that is some SERIOUS shrinkage!  Its AMAZING!!!


----------



## poetist (Mar 7, 2009)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> Your DH is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!


 my DD?Thanks hun!!!!!


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shrinkage from the back:





And shrinkage in the front:







The first picture shows a section about a day after washing and air-drying with gel. The second is that same section after I wet it and stretched it, APL to hip length. I actually measured it - 10 inches of shrinkage.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Mar 7, 2009)

yamilee21 said:


> Shrinkage from the back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hair reminds me of Flowerhair!
Gorgeous! That's my goal length!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Mar 7, 2009)

Super shrinkers, do you let your hair shrink up and wear it like that on a regular basis?
If so, do you experience a lot of single strand knots when you do?


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 7, 2009)

MissNorway said:


> ...If so, do you experience a lot of single strand knots when you do?



Hmm, I have always wondered about those single strand knots. I have so many of them, but I never thought about what caused them.


----------



## Nonie (Mar 7, 2009)

MissNorway said:


> Super shrinkers, do you let your hair shrink up and wear it like that on a regular basis?
> If so, do you experience a lot of single strand knots when you do?



I wear my hair in shrunken twists. No single strand knots because I don't leave it out. When I wear a puff, it's also shrunken and again no single strand knots because I do this like once in a blue moon, and only for the day. As soon as it's evening, I braid it or twist up for a long spell.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Let's take a brief commercial break and let a relaxed head say something.  You ladies have such BEAUTIFUL HAIR.  I am seriously coveting Many4610's and TaraDyan's hair.


Awwww...Me? Thank you so much


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 7, 2009)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am drooling this is my hair goal - hopefully dec 2010.
Just Gorgeous.

I love all the pics by the way keep it coming.


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 7, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Amateurs!  Naw, y'all have beautiful shrinky hair.
> 
> Twisting pic:
> 
> ...


 
Just wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 7, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> PinkSkates checking in, here is my shrinkage vs. straight hair pic from 2008.


 

Pinkskate that shrinkage is amazing, you hair is beautiful


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

TaraDyan said:


> Thank you, Shay! This is indeed a great thread.


 


Mandy4610 said:


> Awwww...Me? Thank you so much


 
You're welcome.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 7, 2009)

I love my shrinkage & have since I understood how it makes my styling possibilities ENDLESS! This thread has reminded me of why I our hair in it's many textures is simply amazing. 

Mwedzi...u right...we bow to queen of shrinkage (so far)







Wet hair







I also have different rates if shrinkage at different times during my journey. Right now the right half of my head shrinks way faster than the left...i could never ever rock a wash n go...






Roller set/Saran Wrapped






My shrinkage allows my hair to shrink into an even (enough for me) bob







Recent flat iron.








Recent twist out

Shrinkage ROCKS!!


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 7, 2009)

MissNorway said:


> Super shrinkers, do you let your hair shrink up and wear it like that on a regular basis?
> If so, do you experience a lot of single strand knots when you do?


 
Never. I haven't let me hair shrink fully since I had 2" of hair. I do however get a small amount of single strand knots if I wear twists for more than 5 days or wear my hair out for more than 2 or so days. 

Moisturizing with shea butter helps to provide slip so that my hair doesn't catch on it's self. Of course other things I do help but I believe that single stranded knots are just part of the territory of being a natural especial at the shorter lengths like mine.


----------



## Kurly K (Mar 7, 2009)

omg beautiful heads of healthy hair! i love it!!! and will no longer complain of my shrinkage becuz it doesnt compare to the queen mwedzi


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 7, 2009)

MissNorway said:


> Super shrinkers, do you let your hair shrink up and wear it like that on a regular basis?
> If so, do you experience a lot of single strand knots when you do?




noooooooooooooo never again! nu uh! girl, i have detangling h - e - double hockey sticks when my hair shrinks up a lot. it's funny though, my hair is starting to not shrink up so much anymore. i washed my hair last night sans twists and i was a amazed at how much it did not shrink like it used to. i was hoping to take new pics for this post but my hair does not shrink like that anymore.

i don't know what happened yall! those pics are from last year, but when i really looked at my pics and looked at my hair last night, there is a shrinkage difference. i would have never thought there was, and as my op states - "my hair shrinks up the same" - well, i think it's like the growth thing, you don't know how much you have grown until you really take the time to compare pics. i did that last night, and i'd say my hair hangs about 1-2 inches longer than before. my hair actually hangs _down_ now and not out like it used to. 

i think the moisture balance in my hair is different so i have less shrinkage?  who knows!


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 7, 2009)

here is another shot from last year:


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 7, 2009)

My hair is not fully shrunken in my "shrunken" shot. I never let mine shrink all the way up.  That would create detangling problems.


----------



## Essensual (Mar 7, 2009)

My shrinkage is small potatoes compared to some you hair goddesses. These pics are from January 2009. Pinkskates....I am so inspired by your pics. You grow girl!


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 7, 2009)

MissNorway said:


> Super shrinkers, do you let your hair shrink up and wear it like that on a regular basis?
> If so, do you experience a lot of single strand knots when you do?


 

I can count on both hands the number of times I will do that now.  It is few and far between.  

Can you imagine trying to comb this on a regular with knots and kinks?






HAVE MERCY!!!!!

I think I would have texturized a few years back if I did this on a regular.  

I will just say  that I am not that brave enough to do this regularly!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 7, 2009)

kurlybella said:


> betcha can't do it like me!  betcha can't shrink like me!
> *does the two step*
> 
> bam!!
> ...


 
wow!!!!! shrinkage is no joke!! I envy you naturals...you have the versatility to wear your hair short or long!


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 7, 2009)

kurlybella said:


> *i'd say my hair hangs about 1-2 inches longer than before. my hair actually hangs down now and not out like it used to. *


 

Ooohhh I soooo hope that will be my case when I take a break from my protective style.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 7, 2009)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is a wonderful thread!!!! This (shrinkage, hair textures) is a unique charactersitic that sets us apart from any other ethnicity- our hair in its natural state.  Our hair is beautiful! And this thread is a show case of this beauty!!!  Props to the OP...this is truly an inspirational thread! 

I am 7 months post and the road is hard...but I am encouraged, because there is a BIG payoff down the road.


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 7, 2009)

after a wash.





length in the back straightened.





the front






the side.

[


SORRY IF THE PICS ARE BIG


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 8, 2009)

MissBCurly said:


> after a wash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your lipstick is cute in picture 3.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 8, 2009)

I was gonna do a multi-quote because this shrinkage thing has given me hope.  It seems like my 'new' hair isn't growing right but now I see that it's just shrunk up.  

I'll straighten toward the end of bootcamp and see what I got going on.


----------



## PinkSkates (Mar 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Essensual*
> My shrinkage is small potatoes compared to some you hair goddesses. These pics are from January 2009. Pinkskates....I am so inspired by your pics. You grow girl!


Thank you chica! Your hair is on its way...just stay committed to your natural hair goals.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 8, 2009)

LOVE this thread. You have some beautiful hair ladies.


----------



## alanaj (Mar 8, 2009)

vatiations of shrinkage


----------



## harrison (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't figure out how to post pics.. but I have some in my profile. Texlaxed shrinkage though.


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 8, 2009)

Harrison you can upload your pics to photobucket.com then paste in the img code.

Bump!  This thread is great!  I love all the beautiful hair (shrinkage and stretched).


----------



## onelove08 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you for a wonderful thread! Beautiful pics ladies! Thanks sooooo much for the pics and inspiration!


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 8, 2009)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> Your DH is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!



and your SO is yummy !!!


----------



## poetist (Mar 8, 2009)

yamilee21 said:


> Shrinkage from the back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i love your length!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Mar 8, 2009)

My shrinkage these were taken last month


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 8, 2009)

Ahhhhh shrinkage 

These are on non-conditioned nekkid hair.






^^ Yall can see why I don't let my stuff dry like this anymore, right?














I think I've got some pretty good shrinkage going on if I don't say so myself 

Love the shrink pics ladies!!  You all have some beautiful hair!!


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 8, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> Ahhhhh shrinkage
> 
> These are on non-conditioned nekkid hair.
> 
> ...


 
GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## poetist (Mar 8, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> Ahhhhh shrinkage
> 
> These are on non-conditioned nekkid hair.
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is sooo thick and pretty


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 8, 2009)

Shrunken with no product:






Flat ironed:


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 8, 2009)

One more:












But I bow to Queen Mwedzi! Gorgeous!


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Mar 8, 2009)

^^The thickness of your hair is so beautiful.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 9, 2009)

LinnieB I swear you have the fastest growing hair on this board!  Geesh!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki

The straightened pics were actually taken before the shrunken ones I haven't stretched my hair in a while.


----------



## Anew (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry in advance if the pics are too huge...

These are pics of my daughter's hair, I don't have any on hand of her hair straightened/stretched out...

A little while after these pics were taken, she had a relaxer put it in. I never retouched it or anything, just let it grow out. As of last night, she's now 100% natural again, about SL stretched. She was upset but she'll be alright, lol

ETA she was 8 in these pictures. She'll be 10 this year.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 9, 2009)

My hair isn't fully shrunken in this pic; it's slightly stretched via a twistout.  

*AUGUST 2008 PHOTOS:*


----------



## lisajames96 (Mar 9, 2009)

kurlybella said:


> betcha can't do it like me!  betcha can't shrink like me!
> *does the two step*
> 
> bam!!


 

mine's in my siggy...don't have any straight pics
gotta love the curl activator!


----------



## LovelyMiracle (Mar 9, 2009)

WILLS MY HAIR TO GROW!  All of you have the most beautiful hair...I cannot wait until I have enough length to stretch like that


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Mar 9, 2009)

apemay1969 said:


> Your lipstick is cute in picture 3.


 

Hey apemay! missed you at the last meetup  How goes it?


----------



## Junebug D (Mar 9, 2009)

Wet:





Stretched & brushed:


----------



## Stormy (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! These photos and all this major shrinkage! I've never seen anything like this. Can't wait 'till I can post some. Just gives me more to look forward to now that I'm au naturale!  I have a lot of shrinkage too. I just BC'd though so it's nothing compared to you ladies.


----------



## Mook's hair (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, This is now officially my second favorite thread ever. 
Next to the fabulishious Find your texture twin thread. That's still number one for me.


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Mar 10, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## Pooks (Mar 10, 2009)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That is just    !!  (Off to stalk your fotki)


----------



## chosen07 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sitting here just going OMG OMG OMG OMG. this is sooo cool! at least I can see pics of what I have to look forward to. I'm complaining about shrinkage with only 4 inches of hair...:bowdown: you ladies are awesome inspiration for a newly natural with a nappy TWA!!!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 12, 2009)

This thread is so inspirational!!!!  All of you have beautiful hair!!!


----------



## SEMO (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's my contribution (though my hair hadn't yet got to it's full shrunken potential--I only wet one side of my hair and took this pic soon after):






*Update:*

Here's a pic from Dec. 2009 that shows my shrinkage even more.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 13, 2009)

poetist, i am off to stalk your fotki!! Wow
here's a picture of my shrinkage..up to 80%


----------



## Auburn (Apr 16, 2009)

This is from when I did the Keratin Treatment.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 16, 2009)

Forgot about this thread.  Here's mine.

Before:




After:


----------



## ADB (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 16, 2009)

I love this thread.  Our hair is so fabulous!  Thanks to all who contributed


----------



## godsflowerrr (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so lovin' this thread!!!!!! You ladies look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## growth2come (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautifull hair ladies!! Make me wanna dip my head in water and take pictures of my hair...but i am cold at the moment and its in braids....but just lovely. I love the thickness of some of the hair I have just seen I wish my hair was that thick but I was blessed with fine hair....


----------



## 200AndOne (Apr 16, 2009)

here's mine:


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## cutenss (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's mine:





Fresh wash, No product





My drying style





Flat ironed and trimmed

Shrinkage aint no JOKE!


----------



## Moniquenuss (Apr 21, 2009)

This thread really really really makes me wanna go natural! You ladies are doing an Amazing job!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay some of these pics in this thread don't qualify as shrinkage...that's all I got to say.

I should be in at least the top 5 of the Queen's of Shrinkage list.

Me no product, after an Alma heavy henna treatment. 








I found out Alma helps my hair shrink even more, as if it needed help   Yogurt and MillCreek Keratin protein loosens it up a good bit.

I keep my hair stretched 90% of the time, I wash in loose braids and DC in twisted up sections. I always dry stretched in braids or for straight looks in a roller set. This stops the single strand knots, and it cuts my detangle time down considerably because I essentially never let it get tangled in the first place. The only time I let it all down is on henna day (picture above) I have to do that to get all the henna out. 

The thing I love about my hair is that its soft so stretches out easily and stays stretched for the most part.


----------



## remnant (May 7, 2009)

I want to play too :


----------



## natural2be (May 7, 2009)

I can't wait until I am at this stage.  I am going to have family and friends sooooo confused, lol.


----------



## Ediese (May 7, 2009)

This is after a dominican blowout...what a mess!


----------



## remnant (May 7, 2009)

*BUMP BUMP *


----------



## JadeFox (May 7, 2009)

I just took this pic today:


----------



## keepithealthy (May 7, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> Ahhhhh shrinkage
> 
> These are on non-conditioned nekkid hair.
> 
> ...





I just love how big your hair is!


----------



## Whimsy (May 7, 2009)

whoeva bumped this, thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## cutenss (May 7, 2009)

This is SO pretty.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (May 8, 2009)

Normally...






This is my hair blown out.


----------



## JadeFox (May 8, 2009)




----------



## afiya27 (May 17, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> Here I am!!!
> 
> Let's see what I got here....
> 
> ...



Again, as I mentioned on another thread, this type of hair is a dream come true!  SOOO much shrinkage!  It's like our hair is like those old toys--the Transformers..."more-than-meets-the-eye"  LOL!  Not sure if young folk remember that...but you 27+ folk might...

Anyhoo, I think that it is sooo cool that these pics show hair is beyond APL staight, yet it shrinks to just under the ear!...I want to get my hair long, but wear it in twisted wet sets most of the time.  I figure I can capitalize on and embrace my shrinkage rather than resist it.  I have a tinie weenie TWA now.  But I HOPE to have like MAXIMUM shrinkage when it grows out...It might be annoying to some people, but personally, I don't want my ends touching my shirts and drying out when I wear my twist outs.  So shrinkage to above shoulder length (from as long as possible straightened length) would suit me JUST FINE...Do wet twists eventually lengthen the hair?  I noticed that the pic with the twists shows more length... 

Peace.


----------



## GoingNatural (May 17, 2009)




----------



## yamilee21 (May 17, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay some of these pics in her do not qualify as shrinkage...



Every time this thread gets bumped up, I wonder what you meant by this.


----------



## GoingNatural (May 17, 2009)

Ediese said:


> This is after a dominican blowout...what a mess!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 18, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Amateurs!    Naw, y'all have beautiful shrinky hair.
> 
> Twisting pic:
> 
> ...



You have a "model's face", lady. You must get told that a lot!


----------



## afiya27 (May 22, 2009)

I'm LOVING Mwedzi's shrinkage!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2009)

yamilee21 said:


> Every time this thread gets bumped up, I wonder what you meant by this.


First off, I had a typo in that sentence.  I was referring to some of the photos were just pretty curly hair, not real shrinkage. That's all. It was just a drive by post, no harm meant.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 22, 2009)

^^^ Okay, I was just curious.


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 7, 2009)

BUMP! BUMP!


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Jul 7, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> Comparison shots of shrinkage my first two years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang you're making me wish I didnt cut my hair in December


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Jul 7, 2009)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mwedzi said:


> Amateurs!    Naw, y'all have beautiful shrinky hair.
> 
> Twisting pic:
> 
> ...





Southernbella. said:


> One more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why or why did I cut my hair?!?


----------



## Misshairdiva (Jul 9, 2009)

This is my shrinkage. It seems like the longer it gets, the more it shrinks!!


----------



## Misshairdiva (Jul 9, 2009)

ok.. let me try this again


----------



## Misshairdiva (Jul 9, 2009)

ps... can someone pm me and tell me what hair type I am? I have been on here for a while and I have no clue. Its fine textured and very curly. I have to comb it while its wet w/conditioner in.


----------



## ladylibra (Jul 9, 2009)

Mook's hair said:


> I only have one photo capturing my shrinkage. But I'm in the supershrink Club.
> Keep em coming ladies, this should be fun!
> 
> Lou Lou                  /           *Lady libra*
> ...



Wow!!!  How did I miss this?  An older thread, at that?  I have a great pic from last year showing my shrinkage vs. straightened hair:


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 9, 2009)

this thread has me SCARED to death! it is absolutely beautiful the versatility of hair, but my goodness, I am going to transitioning for ever to get NL/SL naturaly hair...

(off to add 12 years to my BC date!)

All that said...there are some beautiful heads of hair in here!


----------



## MizzBrit (Oct 24, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Oct 24, 2009)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PULEEEEEEEEEEZE tell me your regimen!!! Thats AMAZING!


----------



## Katherina (Oct 24, 2009)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> ...
> 
> This pic is my hair stretched in July 2008.



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:notworthy

 ..... you had me cussing and i do NOT cuss! lol!!!!!

 beautiful..... 

(someday)


----------



## Mook's hair (Nov 6, 2009)

Bumping for noobs because I love this thread so much.


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 7, 2009)

flat iron pic


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW! I tell you, I would not trade my nappy/tightly curled head for nothing. Shrinkage is a ****** but it is also a beautiful thing. It is beautiful having so much versatility! My mouth is watering seeing all these beautiful hair.


----------



## kurlybella (Dec 15, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> WOW! I tell you, I would not trade my nappy/tightly curled head for nothing. Shrinkage is a ****** but it is also a beautiful thing. It is beautiful having so much versatility! My mouth is watering seeing all these beautiful hair.



yah it allows you be short and long.

my hair does not shrink like it used to and i even surprise myself when i say i miss it being super shrunk. 

it hangs now and does not shrink up really short anymo'!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's my pics
I never saw this thread before
I am always late


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 15, 2009)

All you ladies have GORGEOUS hair.   I just love natural hair.


----------



## ojthomas (Dec 15, 2009)

here is mine been natural since July 2008. When I started in July 08 it was a short fade

[IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/v7yvjq.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/w1dao8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 15, 2009)

Natural hair is absolutely amazing, shrinkage is inevitable so I just embrace it.


----------



## Truth (Dec 15, 2009)

I love shrinkage...


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth said:


> I love shrinkage...



Ditto!!


----------



## Neith (Dec 15, 2009)

(Very wet wash n' go.  Does not look so "soul glo" dry, lol)


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine are shown in my Ziggy


----------



## Truth (Dec 15, 2009)

ojthomas said:


> here is mine been natural since July 2008. When I started in July 08 it was a short fade
> 
> [IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/v7yvjq.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/w1dao8.jpg[/IMG]



 wooooowwwwww


----------



## whitedaisez (Dec 19, 2009)

this is mine as of october 09


----------



## Amour (Dec 19, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> Here I am!!!
> 
> Let's see what I got here....
> 
> ...


 

OH.. MY.. GOSH!!

Your hair is to DIE for!!!!


:::::: FAINTS :::::::


----------



## MsGoody531 (Dec 19, 2009)

Alright, I feel at home now.....


Here is my contribution...


















Forgive my little mess in the background


----------



## ladyKT (Jan 28, 2010)

i love this thread.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too so people should post more and keep this thread alive.


----------



## dymondgurl (Jan 28, 2010)

I took this picture about an hour ago. I'll come back later and post  the unshrunken pic tomorrow sometime hopefully (sitting here in my plastic cap with condish at the moment).
All of you beautiful ladies are an insipration to me, of what my hair can be when it's a grown up


----------



## Diamond75 (Jan 29, 2010)

So inspiring to see every single photo!!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 30, 2010)

Contributing a new pic:


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## ladyKT (Feb 2, 2010)

I will show my shrinkage as soon as I wash my hair this week end. You all have some wonderful hair.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 2, 2010)

Everyone's shrinkage is BEAUTIFUL!

But I must confess, shrinkage is my BIGGEST FEAR for the BC! erplexed


----------



## Nubenap22 (Feb 3, 2010)

MsGoody531 said:


> Alright, I feel at home now.....
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution...
> ...




Oh my!!!! I do believe be may be hair twins!!! I love this pic of yours!!!!


----------



## SexySin985 (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful thread

Here's mine:


----------



## angenoir (Feb 3, 2010)

This is just an amazing thread! I hope I can participate in it soon


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 3, 2010)

Air-dryed shrinkage


----------



## kurlybella (Feb 3, 2010)

i love this thread!!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Feb 3, 2010)

These is my shrinkage. This was in Dec. Pictures are as follow wash and go, blow out after dc, flat iron, slowing shrinking style, final picture is after a few hours of shrinkage hair was no longer smooth but rough. eta that my hair shrinks a little more than my first pic.


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 11, 2010)

bumppppppp!!!!


----------



## horaceismyman (Mar 11, 2010)

OMG! I love shrinkage!
Here's mines.


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Mar 11, 2010)

My shrinkage. This was the process of blowing my hair out. btw, she let it shrink and dry because she took soo long ..ugghh


----------



## Michelle Obama fan (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm dealing with major shrinkage and I've accepted it and yet I wish there was something I could find to help me deal with it.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 21, 2010)

I never had any good pics until now.
(Still transitioning, but more natural than texlaxed)


----------



## Michelle Obama fan (Mar 21, 2010)

You have major shrinkage.  Lovely and healthy hair! It's beautiful.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Havent blown my hair out since last September, but here are comparison shots from that time.


----------



## Bella02 (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are some recent pics before my latest intall. And even these are not 100% representative since my hair was washed in twists which allowed it to stretch out a bit more.


----------



## loshed (Mar 22, 2010)

The second pic is of this one time I tried to do the tension blow dry method. The back is slightly looser and it drives me crazy because I'm constantly having to cut the mullet it turns into every couple of months.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Mar 22, 2010)

Love this thread 

I will post here whenever my transition ends


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Mar 22, 2010)

@ Loshed

Your shrinkage is spectacular!


----------



## loshed (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep, I have a feeling I could make it to wl and still rock a whatever the next size up from a TWA is called. As it grows barely any length shows unless I stretch it, it just gets thicker looking. Which I love because my hair is on the thinner end of the spectrum.


----------



## My Friend (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you all for sharing      I can't wait to share my progress


----------



## My Friend (Mar 22, 2010)

purplepeace79 said:


> Havent blown my hair out since last September, but here are comparison shots from that time.


 

I  your hair and the color


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 22, 2010)

> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *Game over...you win!*


----------



## tada1 (Mar 22, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Amateurs!    Naw, y'all have beautiful shrinky hair.
> [/URL]



mwedzi, as soon as i saw your facial expression, i just burst out laughing. i didn't even have to see the pics to know that you deserve the super shrinkage lhcf oscars


----------



## tada1 (Mar 22, 2010)

loshed said:


> The second pic is of this one time I tried to do the tension blow dry method. The back is slightly looser and it drives me crazy because I'm constantly having to cut the mullet it turns into every couple of months.



mdwezi, you have found your match! Loshed


----------



## ladyKT (May 18, 2010)

bump bump bump....any more!!! please


----------



## MrsHdrLe (May 18, 2010)

Bump Bump  More pics please!


----------



## Janet' (May 18, 2010)

I will post soon, but in the meantime...


----------



## NaturallyMo (May 19, 2010)

Here's my comparison:


----------



## Anew (May 19, 2010)

loshed, WOW! that first pic is crazy (in a good way)


----------



## Nonie (May 19, 2010)

loshed said:


> Yep, I have a feeling I could make it to wl and still rock a whatever the next size up from a TWA is called.* As it grows barely any length shows unless I stretch it, it just gets thicker looking. *Which I love because my hair is on the thinner end of the spectrum.



 That's what I love about shrinkage! You can do so much. You don't have to BC if you miss a TWA coz you can rock it. Then you can stretch it to whatever length between your greatest shrinkage and stretched (true) length that you want by stopping short of going longer if you want. Magic hair, I say!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (May 19, 2010)

Forgot how much I loved this thread


----------



## Lola Laughs (May 19, 2010)

My small contribution


----------



## Harina (May 20, 2010)




----------



## CurlTalk (May 20, 2010)

Nonie said:


> That's what I love about shrinkage! You can do so much. You don't have to BC if you miss a TWA coz you can rock it. Then you can stretch it to whatever length between your greatest shrinkage and stretched (true) length that you want by stopping short of going longer if you want. *Magic hair, I say!*



Lol, I call it magic hair too! I started calling it that when explaining to my youngest sister (who was around 5/6 at the time) why her hair looks far shorter than it is, and haven't stopped calling it that since. 

Still transitioning, but I'm 9 months post, and so deal with quite a bit of shrinkage; I love the shock value--like on the rare occasion that I blowdry or straighten, people are shocked by the length--and the mystery--like, I can be on the bus with a shrink up bantu knot out, and noone would ever guess how long my hair truly is, like a sort of secret or something .


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (May 21, 2010)

doin da bump...


----------



## l0vethyself (May 22, 2010)

MsGoody531 said:


> Alright, I feel at home now.....
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution...
> ...


I think you are my hair twin!


----------



## GlossMeUp (May 23, 2010)

i love this thread. Very inspiring.


----------



## loshed (May 23, 2010)

CurlTalk said:


> I love the shock value--like on the rare occasion that I blowdry or straighten, people are shocked by the length--and the mystery--like, I can be on the bus with a shrink up bantu knot out, and noone would ever guess how long my hair truly is, like a sort of secret or something .



It's so funny how shocked people get. I flat ironed at the beginning of the year and my boss said to me, "wow, did you know you hair was that long?" She was dead serious too.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (May 23, 2010)

Wow, this is a fun thread. I never post pics of my shrinkage because I always felt so 'bald head' lol..I'm going to find some an post later.


----------



## Harina (May 23, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Wow, this is a fun thread. I never post pics of my shrinkage because I always felt so 'bald head' lol..I'm going to find some an post later.



Ya know, a little boy called me [email protected] the other day when I was wearing a puff and I didn't understand it. Is there something that I'm missing because I don't understand how I could be [email protected] when I have more head on the hair than the little boy who said it...?erplexed


LOL. Why on earth is [email protected] a bad word?


----------



## 1Aleeesha (May 23, 2010)

God black is beautiful.  Any man who can't see that is blinnnnnnnnnndd.


----------



## Janet' (May 26, 2010)

Shrinkage is AWESOME!!!! Here's my contribution!


----------



## Foxglove (May 27, 2010)

Wet right out of the shower


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 27, 2010)

1Aleeesha said:


> God black is beautiful.  Any man who can't see that is blinnnnnnnnnndd.




u talking to russell simmons? reggie bush?  or the thousands of pro athletes & actors?    jus kidding (kinda)


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (May 27, 2010)

Ooooh...I love this thread. Subscribing!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 18, 2010)

:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre :bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre
:bouncegre:bouncegre :bouncegre :bouncegre :bouncegre 
 :bouncegre :bouncegre :trampolin 
:trampolin :trampolin :trampolin :assimilat :assimilat


----------



## Sianna (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## natalie20121 (Jul 19, 2010)

My shrinkage!!!


----------



## Neith (Jul 19, 2010)

I hate this picture.  lol   but please just ignore me looking extra fat and busted in the second pic and look at the hair.  `







Note: this is not even my full shrinkage.   My hair is in a twistout.


----------



## lalla (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is mine:


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jul 19, 2010)

I only have 2 inches of shrinkage...I feel so left out as a natural...


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG!  you ladies' hair is absolutely gorgeous!! You all are such an inspiration for me!!! I'm newly fully natural and I haven't achieved nearly as much length as you guys.. but I'm going to represent for those ladies with major shrinkage AND short hair!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 20, 2010)

LOVE this thread. doing the


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jul 20, 2010)

WoW. i wish my hair was like that already. The shrinkage in this thread is amazing. i can't wait for my twa to grow out now.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 20, 2010)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> WoW. i wish my hair was like that already. The shrinkage in this thread is amazing. i can't wait for my twa to grow out now.



Hang in there!!! We'll be there in no time!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jul 24, 2010)

~My Shrinka Dink Pics~
Sorry for the big pics


----------



## Janet' (Jul 24, 2010)

*VIP* said:


> ~My Shrinka Dink Pics~
> Sorry for the big pics



Pretty hair!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's mine,










ne.


----------



## omachine (Jul 24, 2010)

shrinkage is a friend of mine....


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 14, 2010)

Giving a little bump for more pics.


----------



## Chan_USMC (Aug 14, 2010)

Dymmeonds said:


> If comparison 2 isn't the SWEETEST hairstyle! OMG! I LOVE IT!!!


 Thanks!! I now have insparation after giving up on twists after 5 hours


----------



## kurlybella (Aug 14, 2010)

i keep saying it, but i love this thread!


----------



## nikki2229 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## kandake (Dec 27, 2010)

Anybody else want to contribute?


----------



## Qtee (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 27, 2010)

I missed this thread. It's great fun


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2010)

Bumping....





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 27, 2010)

cool thread- here are my pics ♥


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## bride91501 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bumping. Loving the hair in this thread


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have posted here before, but here is an update:


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 23, 2011)

My pics are real grainy.....sorry something is wrong with the cam! In this pic my hair was braided but Im beginning to take it down because they are old and fuzzy now. Just stretching what I have down so far.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 6, 2011)

Love this thread! and since end of year reveals are coming up this thread just seemed right.


----------



## infojunkie (Dec 6, 2011)

That's it in the avi...


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Dec 6, 2011)

Shrinkage galore!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Dec 6, 2011)

omachine said:


> shrinkage is a friend of mine....



Wow! Now that's some major shrinkage!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 6, 2011)

Foxglove said:


>



OK, @Foxglove,  you know I live to see your hair but I chuckled a hearty laugh thinking of you sporting this as a hairdo...looking like you have parts of two different people's heads combined to form one noggin.  I can see someone asking you why you glued that afro in the center of your head.  



infojunkie said:


> That's it in the avi...



@infojunkie, stop playing. Showing us shrunken hair with no stretched hair image to compare with is showing us nuffin. Can you please get with the program? 


@OsnapCnapp! Dayumm girl! Whatchu doing with my hair on your head? 

I love this thread. I can't stop smiling when looking at the pics. Isn't our hair fun?


----------



## DearJohn (Dec 6, 2011)

recent pix:  pic 1 is a little picked out 

 


Pre healthy hair before BC


----------



## infojunkie (Dec 6, 2011)

Nonie, I sawwy! LOL! I'm at work and was just trying to follow the rules. I thought we were just supposed to show shrinkage. I'll have a co-worker snap a pic and try and upload at lunch.
ETA: I'll have to post from home. I can't get a signal and it's cold out here! Ok, I'm editing, my edit. Just plugged phone into computer, hope you can see them Nonie.


----------



## mellymel05 (Dec 6, 2011)

Im sooooooooo jealous, lol. I dont think my shrink is anything like this. but here goes. I am hoping for shrinkage like I see here.

Y'all are gettin' it in, lol!!!!!!


----------



## PaigeJessica (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Foxglove (Dec 6, 2011)

Nonie said:


> OK, @Foxglove,  you know I live to see your hair but I chuckled a hearty laugh thinking of you sporting this as a hairdo...looking like you have parts of two different people's heads combined to form one noggin.  I can see someone asking you why you glued that afro in the center of your head.



Nonie Why did you have to throw me under the bus?


----------



## Charla (Dec 6, 2011)

I love these pics!  I'm just more and more amazed by our hair!  This is my shrunken and blown out hair in Aug.  I will post again later this month.


----------



## Charla (Dec 6, 2011)

DearJohn said:


> recent pix:  pic 1 is a little picked out
> 
> View attachment 130179 View attachment 130181
> 
> ...



You win!


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh yeah ... I remember this thread.  I posted in this thread 2 years ago, but I have a more recent example of shrinkage (these photos are from May of this year).  Behold ...


----------



## mellymel05 (Dec 6, 2011)

Now I dont feel so bad about my hair looking like its not growing, lol. The more the curls grow, the shorter it looks. This is amazing. This is one of the MAJOR reasons why I wanted to be a natural......... Versatility!  I can rock a fro one day, twists the next, a braidout, flat ironed. And all from one head!

I know that I made the right decision


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 6, 2011)

Since I'm already in here... Recent pics. My sides are almost APL and the nape is APL but here I am (partially shrunken in the first pic, fully shrunken in the second)


----------



## Zaz (Dec 6, 2011)

Her are some photos from the last time I straightened my hair. On the left is my naked pretty much dry hair pre blowdry, and on the right it's post blowout and flat iron:


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 6, 2011)

Kind of a crappy pic,but it serves its purpose lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Lyric (Dec 6, 2011)

I've learned to accept my shrinkage haha


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2011)

KurlyNinja said:


> Love this thread! and since end of year reveals are coming up this thread just seemed right.



Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

infojunkie said:


> Nonie, I sawwy! LOL! I'm at work and was just trying to follow the rules. I thought we were just supposed to show shrinkage. I'll have a co-worker snap a pic and try and upload at lunch.
> ETA: I'll have to post from home. I can't get a signal and it's cold out here! Ok, I'm editing, my edit. Just plugged phone into computer, hope you can see them @Nonie.


 

infojunkie, the alert for this mention never came through...so I'm sowwy for the late response. 

 at "following rules". Well, we recognize shrinkage when we see it beside what isn't shrunken hair. In other words, if you just saw my TWA of shrunken hair, that would not tell you how much shrinkage I have. So comparisons are what helps us see the sort of shrinkage you get. 

Thanks for post.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 9, 2011)

My shrankage. Not very impressive lol. Oh how I yearn for longer hairr....


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Dec 9, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

whiteoleander91 said:


> My shrankage. Not very impressive lol. Oh how I yearn for longer hairr....



OK, @whiteoleander91, where's the comparison pic? I see your siggy showing your pretty curls (which I assume reps your "shrunken hair") but  I see no other image in your post to show an image of your stretched hair.  Did you mean to attach one? If so, it didn't show up.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

Afrobuttafly, your face...  Guess you too are shocked at the awesome shrinkage eh?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nonie can you see it now?


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

whiteoleander91 said:


> @Nonie can you see it now?


 
What you see above is all that appears on your post. The question and then your siggy. No other image shows up, whiteoleander91, I'm afraid.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 9, 2011)

okay Nonie I added it as an attachment. How about now?


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

whiteoleander91 said:


> okay @Nonie I added it as an attachment. How about now?


 
Nope whiteoleander91. I don't see anything. Can anyone else see it? @Skiggle?


----------



## hannan (Dec 9, 2011)

Nonie I can see it. It's an attached picture.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

hannan said:


> @Nonie I can see it. It's an attached picture.


 

Hmm...I can see all attached pictures in this thread but that one. Why is that?  Let me try another browser. I am started to feel slighted and left out. The only photo I see is the siggy pic of her pretty curls.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 9, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Nope @whiteoleander91. I don't see anything. Can anyone else see it? @Skiggle?



I see it @Nonie


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

OK, I'm not sure who to fling something at now. 

 @whiteoleander91 I didn't realize that you were expecting me to go back to your first post to see it.  I've just been reading the posts where you say "How about now?" and even quoted one of them to show you no second image appeared...and you couldn't even tell me that's not where I'm supposed to look. What's wrong witchu? :hardslap: 

Now the attachment is showing. Did not show at the very first time I saw your OP and might've been showing after you "fixed it" only I didn't realize I needed to scroll back up to see it.  

Thanks @hannan and @whiteoleander91 (I think, although I still feel like hurting you a bit).


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 9, 2011)

=============


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130627&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1323472806



@jerseygurl, thanks. I just figured out I needed to scroll back up to her OP. All along I thought she was reposting the image in every new post. I even quoted one to say "See? Nothing showing" and that snot didn't even tell me "You're looking in the wrong place; go to the first one...."  Had me squinting and jumping from browser to browser, checking Internet Options and Image Settings. LOL


----------



## hannan (Dec 9, 2011)

Nonie Ooohh, I get what you were doing. Sorry!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

whiteoleander91 said:


> My shrankage. Not very impressive lol. Oh how I yearn for longer hairr....



whiteoleander91 That IS some shrinkage, what do you mean "not impressive"?  It looks like _at least_ 50%! 

Now that I've seen it, I can sleep well tonight; thanks.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 9, 2011)

You are too funny Nonie


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nonie said:


> OK, I'm not sure who to fling something at now.
> 
> @whiteoleander91 I didn't realize that you were expecting me to go back to your first post to see it.  I've just been reading the posts where you say "How about now?" and even quoted one of them to show you no second image appeared...and you couldn't even tell me that's not where I'm supposed to look. What's wrong witchu? :hardslap:
> 
> ...


 


Nonie Lol! I'm sorry, I thought you were scrolling back up to see haha.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nonie said:


> @whiteoleander91 That IS some shrinkage, what do you mean "not impressive"? It looks like _at least_ 50%!
> 
> Now that I've seen it, I can sleep well tonight; thanks.


 


Haha are you kidding me? Your shrinkage is amazing!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 9, 2011)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Haha are you kidding me? Your shrinkage is amazing!



Well, but that doesn't negate the fact that yours is still worth writing home about. There are people whose shrinkage is only like 30%...so if hair goes from one length to half its length, I consider that shrinkage impressive. So there!


----------



## JudithO (Dec 10, 2011)

Here mine... Not much but anyways.....

http://public.fotki.com/judy4all/july-2011/img-1268.html


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 10, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> Oh yeah ... I remember this thread.  I posted in this thread 2 years ago, but I have a more recent example of shrinkage (these photos are from May of this year).  Behold ...



TaraDyan I guess you maybe at your goal by now if this was taken in May.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 10, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Here mine... Not much but anyways.....
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/judy4all/july-2011/img-1268.html


 
judy4all what do you mean "not much"?  That's HUGE!


----------



## JudithO (Dec 10, 2011)

Nonie Thanks much


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 10, 2011)

When my hair was full BSL it shrunk to ear length.

Do I get some kinda LHCF prize for that? 

I didn't realize how much weight I've lost this year till I saw this pic.


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 11, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> TaraDyan I guess you maybe at your goal by now if this was taken in May.



Shadiyah:  not quite.  I got my hair cut in September, so I'm back to APL.  I'm realizing that I prefer full, healthy ends at APL rather than long but scraggly BSL hair.


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 11, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> @Shadiyah: not quite. I got my hair cut in September, so I'm back to APL. I'm realizing that I prefer full, healthy ends at APL rather than long but scraggly BSL hair.


 
TaraDyan I know what you mean because I am still not at bsl either not that i know of because I refuse to flatiron lol. I clip my ends too which set me back.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 11, 2011)

This is from my trim about a month ago.

Before (Kinky Curly Custard in my hair)










After (I only had the stylist blow out my hair and trim the ends).  I lightly flat ironed when I got home.





After light flat iron with Maxiglide (setting 5)


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Dec 13, 2011)

I actually have hair in the back


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 15, 2011)

My 2011 contribution:


----------



## keniciah (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 5, 2012)

Same pic as my AVI...


----------



## GoodMernin (Jan 5, 2012)

First pic is blow dried from nearly a year ago.

Second pic is shrinkage after a co wash and go recently.

Third and fourth pics are pulled length recently.


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 24, 2012)

Pic on left is of twists set on dry hair.  Pic on the right is of twists done on wet hair.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jan 24, 2012)

poetist said:


> I don't have any new pics, but the this pic shows shrinkage from a few years ago. If I let my hair shrink up now, it'd still look almost the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa!  That's impressive!


----------



## Embyra (Jan 24, 2012)

Did not wash or de-tangle my hair in over 2 weeks in this pic and it was dry and shrivelled 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jan 25, 2012)

I actually didn't realize it was this long when I chopped...or several weeks thereafter


----------



## Uniqzoe (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, I thought I had some serious shrinkage until I came into this thread.  But here's my pic.


----------



## jenaccess (Feb 17, 2012)

LADIES YOU ALL HAVE BEAUTIFUL HAIR! I WAS JUST TELLING MY MAN THAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT BC. HIS RESPOND WAS IF I DO HE WOULD LEAVE ME. LOL!
I AM PUTTING SOME THOUGHT INTO IT ANYWAY.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 17, 2012)

jenaccess said:


> LADIES YOU ALL HAVE BEAUTIFUL HAIR! I WAS JUST TELLING MY MAN THAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT BC. HIS RESPOND WAS IF I DO HE WOULD LEAVE ME. LOL!
> I AM PUTTING SOME THOUGHT INTO IT ANYWAY.


 
ask him did he marry you or your hair?


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 5, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Sep 17, 2013)

Wash and go all the way shrunken


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Sep 17, 2013)

My pic's in my siggy, but I won't keep it there forever so I'll just add it to this post.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 28, 2016)

Time for a thread revival...


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 28, 2016)

My favorite shrinkage pic. From twa to the top of my shoulders


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 28, 2016)

Here are my pics. They're old.  I keep my hair in stretched styles. It always shrinks to ear or chin length.

Twists on damp hair. The loose section would shrink to about 3 inches when wet.
 
Dry twists stretched.
 
My hair grazes my shoulder when I roller set.
 

Ladies, has your shrinkage changed with longer length?


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> Here are my pics. They're old.  I keep my hair in stretched styles. It always shrinks to ear or chin length.
> 
> Twists on damp hair. The loose section would shrink to about 3 inches when wet.
> View attachment 372159
> ...



Why didnt I know your hair was this long??/ whats your routine usually like? @Bibliophile


----------



## Guinan (Sep 9, 2016)

Shrinkage from my Wng


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 11, 2016)

11 day wng shrinkage.


----------



## snoop (Sep 11, 2016)

Taken between the shampoo and conditioner steps yesterday....


----------



## Guinan (Sep 12, 2016)

snoop said:


> Taken between the shampoo and conditioner steps yesterday....



I wish the front of my hair was as long as yours


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 12, 2016)

snoop said:


> Taken between the shampoo and conditioner steps yesterday....





pelohello said:


> I wish the front of my hair was as long as yours



Me too


----------



## snoop (Sep 12, 2016)

@pelohello @AbsyBlvd 

Thank you!


----------

